# DIY tubes, hammocks, toys, etc



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been making some tubes and hammocks here and there by hand, but I want to give a shot at making them using the sewing machine. I was wondering how to put in the little metal eyelet things (to attach the hammock or tube to the cage top)? Thanks!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

You buy them from the sewing section of somewhere like Walmart. You cut a little hole where you want your eyelet to go, then slot one half of the eyelet in. The other half goes on the other side, then you hammer it like mad until it is secured. Just don't do like I did a while back and hammer your thumb... I had two blood blisters on the end of one thumb for ages :lol:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooh, don't forget to buy the little tool to make them shape properly. It's usually not too far from the eyelets, in the store.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

alrighty, thanks a lot!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

You're very welcome


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i went to walmart and got a "gun" for eyelets that came with a pack of colorful eyelets. and i dont hammer them or cut a hole in the fabric. it looks something like a paper punch.


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

oh that sounds cool, i'll have to look for that!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lizzydeztic said:


> i went to walmart and got a "gun" for eyelets that came with a pack of colorful eyelets. and i dont hammer them or cut a hole in the fabric. it looks something like a paper punch.


Yeah, I saw those at the craft store. I wanted something that would do bigger eyelets for the hammocks, so I chose the hammer method.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I have both methods and like the hammer method best, personally . I find the eyelets get stuck with the punch method.


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm way too lazy to use a hammer. they've held out fine and fit those little clippy ring things perfectly.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I actually hung up my rat girls' tube with paper clips XD It works, they have a toy hung up that way as well.


----------

